# Repertoire for 2 pianos



## danae

... as well as 1 piano, 4 hands.

I have several works in mind, but I'm looking for more. My research is divided in 2 categories: 1) I'm looking for easy (pre-intermediate, intermediate, post-intermediate levels) pieces for 1 piano 4 hands, pieces that are either originally written for this medium or are good transcriptions of other works. This repertoire is for educational purposes only. 

2)I'm also looking for repertoire for 2 pianos, something along the lines of Lutoslawski's Paganini variations, Rachmaninoff suites for 2 pianos, Prokofiev Cinderella suite (transcribed by Mikhail Pletnev), transcriptions of any Stravinsky work but only by Stravinsky himself etc etc etc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bdelykleon

I know of a transcription of Le SAcre for two pianos.


----------



## danae

Is it Stravinsky's? Or, if it's not, is it any good?


----------



## bdelykleon

Le Sacre du Printemps, The Rite of the Spring, it is Stravinsky's, made in 1913. I don't think it is quite good as a self-standing piece of music, though. Either the transcription is purely a "working" one, to follow the rehearsals, or the work loses a lot without the orchestra, but it is Le Sacre, and it is very good.

Debussy made some transcriptions for two pianos, a hightlight of these transcriptions is the overture of Der Fliegende Holländer (you guys say Flying Dutchman? because in portuguese is something like "The Haunted ship", go figure...).


----------



## danae

bdelykleon said:


> Le Sacre du Printemps, The Rite of the Spring, it is Stravinsky's, made in 1913. I don't think it is quite good as a self-standing piece of music, though. Either the transcription is purely a "working" one, to follow the rehearsals, or the work loses a lot without the orchestra, but it is Le Sacre, and it is very good.


I meant the transcription, if it's any good!!! Of course I know who wrote Le Sacre. And because it's Stravinsky, and it's a very difficult work, I would only trust a transcription by Stravinsky himself. That's what I meant.

Thanks for the info on Debussy's Wagner. I'll try to check it out. As for the Sacre, do you know who made the transcritpion for 2 pianos?


----------



## bdelykleon

danae said:


> I meant the transcription, if it's any good!!! Of course I know who wrote Le Sacre. And because it's Stravinsky, and it's a very difficult work, I would only trust a transcription by Stravinsky himself. That's what I meant.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Debussy's Wagner. I'll try to check it out. As for the Sacre, do you know who made the transcritpion for 2 pianos?


All I said was about the transcription, it is indeed by Stravinsky himself, he made it to the rehearsals in 1913.


----------



## danae

Oops! Sorry.


----------



## Kuntster

What about La mere Oye- Ravel. It's a good, not too difficult piece. One piano 4 hands.


----------



## Sid James

I'm not sure of the difficulty level, but Milhaud wrote music for two pianos, but I don't remember what excactly. I have a cd at home, I think that one of the pieces on it is the _Scaramouche_ for two pianos (?)...


----------



## danae

Kuntster said:


> What about La mere Oye- Ravel. It's a good, not too difficult piece. One piano 4 hands.


I forgot about that one. I have it. Yeah it's very playable, technically speaking, but it's difficult musically, for my students at least. Anyway, yes I am aware of it.


----------



## danae

Andre said:


> I'm not sure of the difficulty level, but Milhaud wrote music for two pianos, but I don't remember what excactly. I have a cd at home, I think that one of the pieces on it is the _Scaramouche_ for two pianos (?)...


You're my hero. I wanna marry you. You have no idea how long I've ignored this piece. I once heard it something like 10 years ago and I loved it but I couldn't play it at the time. Eventually I forgot about it and who wrote it. Now I know, this is definately going to be part of my next concert.

Thanks a million Andre


----------



## Sid James

danae said:


> Thanks a million Andre


You're very welcome, danae. It's a kind of odd coincidence that the Milhaud is the only CD I have with music for 2 pianos (& 4 pianos as well) on it. I'm generally not very knowledgeable about this repertoire at all...


----------



## LvB

Anton Rubinstein wrote a lovely three movement Sonata (D Major, Op. 89) for piano 4-hands, as well as Six Pieces, Op. 50 (including the original of his third Barcarolle, and a very tender Nocturne). All of these appear to have been written with student performers in mind, as they are nowhere near as difficult as his solo piano music. There's also the _Fantaisie in F Major_, Op. 73, for two pianos, which is more difficult all around (he used to perform it with his brother, who was also a superb pianist).


----------



## bdelykleon

Danae
And must I mention Mozart sonata for two pianos? It brings two advantages: great music and makes your students smarter via the


----------



## danae

bdelykleon said:


> Danae
> And must I mention Mozart sonata for two pianos? It brings two advantages: great music and makes your students smarter via the


That's a great choice, the one in D major, right? I have it. That will be for me. It's too difficult for my students.


----------



## danae

So far we 've got the following:

2 pianos

Prokofiev, Cinderella Suite (transcription: Mikhail Pletnev)

Lutoslawski, Variations on a theme by Paganini

Ravel, La valse

Rachmaninov, Suite no.2 for 2 pianos op.17

Stravinsky, Le sacre du printemps

Wagner, Overture of Der fliegende Hollander (transription: C. Debussy)

Milhaud, Scaramouche

Anton Rubinstein, Fantaisie in F major op.73

Mozart, Sonata for 2 pianos in D major K.448



1 piano 4 hands

Ravel, Ma mere l’ oye

Anton Rubinstein - Sonata in D major op.89
- Six pieces op.50


----------



## Sid James

I got this list of all of *Milhaud*'s music for two pianos off _Wikipedia_:

Le Bœuf sur le toit, Op.58a (1919); after the ballet 
Scaramouche, Op.165b (1937); after the incidental music Le médécin volant, Op.165 
La libertadora, Op.236a (1943); 5 pieces; also for piano 
Les songes, Op.237 (1943); 3 pieces; after the ballet, Op.124 (1933) 
Le bal martiniquais, Op.249 (1944); 2 pieces; also orchestrated 
Carnaval à la Nouvelle-Orléans, Op.275 (1947); 4 pieces 
Kentuckiana, divertissement sur 20 airs du Kentucky, Op.287 (1948); also orchestrated 
Six danses en trois mouvements, Op.433 (1969-1970); also for piano


----------



## danae

Thanks a lot Andre. I 'm gonna start with Scaramouche, of course.


----------



## bdelykleon

As for not too difficult four-hands, I played with a former girlfriend a very amusing piece of Thomas Tomkins, it was not concieved to the piano, it calls a virginal or something like that, but it was quite good in the piano, I'm a intermediate piano player (now playing chopin op. 64 and 67 valses, Haydn's sonatas in E major and D major, and a Scarlatti sonata in E minor) and was able to play it perhaps it might suit your students.

And there is always the occasional four-hand Schubert.


----------



## danae

bdelykleon said:


> As for not too difficult four-hands, I played with a former girlfriend a very amusing piece of Thomas Tomkins, it was not concieved to the piano, it calls a virginal or something like that, but it was quite good in the piano, I'm a intermediate piano player (now playing chopin op. 64 and 67 valses, Haydn's sonatas in E major and D major, and a Scarlatti sonata in E minor) and was able to play it perhaps it might suit your students.
> 
> And there is always the occasional four-hand Schubert.


Yes, these would probably do. I am aware of some of the Schubert duets. I just don't have anything yet and I'm trying to decide what to buy.


----------

